# Delta sets more stringent requirements for support animals



## Trunkcorpse (Oct 27, 2017)

*
Sick of soiled cabins and biting, Delta wants proof support animals are trained*
Passengers who wish to bring their support animal on board a Delta Air Lines plane will have to show proof of health and vaccinations 48 hours in advance, as well as other requirements, the airline said on Friday.

Under the new rules, which take effect March 1, travelers with a psychiatric service or support animal will have sign and present a document that says the animal can behave, in an effort to prevent aggressive household pets from traveling kennel-free in the cabin, Delta said.

The stricter standards are in response to sharp rise in the number of support animals on board, Delta said, and the rise in incidents involving these animals, which has jumped 84 percent since 2016.

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/01/19/del...equirements-for-support-animals-on-board.html


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

Ya its a scam. I think it costs $200 to get a permit. Had a girl going from HOU to JFK and she was bragging about it. Had her "service animal" in tow. She admitted it was so she could travel with her pup.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Terrible reporting. CNBC doesn't seem to know the difference between service and support animals.


----------



## Trunkcorpse (Oct 27, 2017)

njn said:


> Terrible reporting. CNBC doesn't seem to know the difference between service and support animals.


CNBC should ask Uber for some clarity


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

*DALLAS* - Soon Delta Air Lines will require additional documentation for passengers taking service animals with them on flights. This comes amid an increase of incidents involving animals, including a dog attack last year.

Starting March 1, customers will have to show proof of health or vaccinations for their animals 48 hours in advance. In addition, owners of emotional-support animals will need to sign a statement confirming their animal can behave. However, the new requirements don't apply to pets that stay in kennels during flights.

https://www.cbsnews.com/amp/news/de...policy-change-service-animals-dogs-incidents/


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

https://mobile.nytimes.com/2018/01/...app://com.google.android.googlequicksearchbox
Do you guys think this will change anything? My opinion is that it eventually will but it'll take a really long time for that to happen.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

There's nothing stopping Uber or Lyft from doing the same.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

These rules are NOT for service animals they are for comfort animals.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Demon said:


> These rules are NOT for service animals they are for comfort animals.


 Go back and read the article at the link.

This is what Uber and Lyft needs to combat the crap we put up with. Delta is our friend! Delta has big balls now, and Delta is prepared to fight in court over this animal policy -- all the way to the top -- where the law was written to begin with.

This is the beginning.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> Go back and read the article at the link.
> 
> This is what Uber and Lyft needs to combat the crap we put up with. Delta is our friend! Delta has big balls now, and Delta is prepared to fight in court over this animal policy -- all the way to the top -- where the law was written to begin with.
> 
> This is the beginning.


If Delta is requiring this of service animals they'll lose badly. The law is clear about that.

You're not actually suggesting that ADA is a bad law? You're going to feel really silly if you're suggesting that.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Demon said:


> If Delta is requiring this of service animals they'll lose badly. The law is clear about that.
> 
> You're not actually suggesting that ADA is a bad law? You're going to feel really silly if you're suggesting that.


They are talking about fake service dogs. Go back and read the article!


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> They are talking about fake service dogs. Go back and read the article!


You just flip flopped. 
I said it's not about service animals and you told me to read the article. 
Now you're flipping and agreeing with me.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Demon said:


> You just flip flopped.
> I said it's not about service animals and you told me to read the article.
> Now you're flipping and agreeing with me.


Go troll another thread please. Your refusing to add anything good here.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

The thing I was surprised about is that they have created requirements for service animals, ESAs, etc that they don't require of other animals. That would normally be the definition of "discrimination."

But obviously Delta's lawyers researched every aspect of the new policy. I guess it's okay because they are applying the new requirements only to animals that will not be in carriers. And of course, various types of service animals are the only ones who can travel outside of carriers.

I think this is a good step in the right direction. The "service animal" fraud has obviously gotten out of hand, and the people most affected by this abuse are those legitimate disabled folks who really DO need service animals.


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

Well, the requirements to provide documentation for the service animal will get them sued based on ADA laws (due to the legalese of it being a service animal), but they are in the clear for the support animals.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> Go troll another thread please. Your refusing to add anything good here.


I apologize for pointing out your error.


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> *DALLAS* - Soon Delta Air Lines will require additional documentation for passengers taking *service animals* with them on flights. This comes amid an increase of incidents involving animals, including a dog attack last year.
> 
> Starting March 1, customers will have to show proof of health or vaccinations for their animals 48 hours in advance. In addition, owners of emotional-support animals will need to sign a statement confirming their animal can behave. However, the new requirements don't apply to pets that stay in kennels during flights.
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/amp/news/de...policy-change-service-animals-dogs-incidents/





Demon said:


> These rules are NOT for service animals they are for comfort animals.


See my highlight, they specifically call out service animals as well.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> *DALLAS* - Soon Delta Air Lines will require additional documentation for passengers taking service animals with them on flights. This comes amid an increase of incidents involving animals, including a dog attack last year.
> 
> Starting March 1, customers will have to show proof of health or vaccinations for their animals 48 hours in advance. In addition, owners of emotional-support animals will need to sign a statement confirming their animal can behave. However, the new requirements don't apply to pets that stay in kennels during flights.
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/amp/news/de...policy-change-service-animals-dogs-incidents/


( the Pendulum Swings Back.Balance is Key)


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Demon said:


> If Delta is requiring this of service animals they'll lose badly. The law is clear about that.
> 
> You're not actually suggesting that ADA is a bad law? You're going to feel really silly if you're suggesting that.


The way the law is written now is what's bad. Delta appears to want to get it fixed. Real service dogs that serve a legitimate purpose are fine. The issue is with fake service dogs that will be rowdy and crap and pee all over your car.

I'm assuming you want to see the law fixed.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> The way the law is written now is what's bad. Delta appears to want to get it fixed. Real service dogs that serve a legitimate purpose are fine. The issue is with fake service dogs that will be rowdy and crap and pee all over your car.
> 
> I'm assuming you want to see the law fixed.


First pic above. Dog poo all down the aisle of an airliner.
Emergency landings are expensive !
That carpet may not be cleanable.
The plane is OUT OF SERVICE probably for the day !
All for a FAKE SERVICE DOG !

Time to put Bite into Penalties for Fake Service Dog abuse !


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

A good read on what the various agencies stances are in relation to ADA/ACAA as appropriate:

https://www.transportation.gov/sites/dot.gov/files/docs/P3.SA_.HUD Matrix.6-28-6.pdf


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

wb6vpm said:


> A good read on what the various agencies stances are in relation to ADA/ACAA as appropriate:
> 
> https://www.transportation.gov/sites/dot.gov/files/docs/P3.SA_.HUD Matrix.6-28-6.pdf


And laws must change to counter rampant abuse.
The pendulum swings.

One of 7 Universal Laws.
Every Action has a Reaction.
Balance.

And Now
The Time Has Come
For Balance.


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

the balls on somebody to bring a dog on an airplane. Crazy.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

rex jones said:


> the balls on somebody to bring a dog on an airplane. Crazy.


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

These a holes bring em into grocery stores and around food, as well.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> The way the law is written now is what's bad. Delta appears to want to get it fixed. Real service dogs that serve a legitimate purpose are fine. The issue is with fake service dogs that will be rowdy and crap and pee all over your car.
> 
> I'm assuming you want to see the law fixed.


There's nothing wrong with ADA, which is why this thread has nothing to do with ADA. 
This is about pets on board flights, not service animals.



wb6vpm said:


> See my highlight, they specifically call out service animals as well.


Technically the writer of the article put that. It also says additional documentation, which would mean that there is some documentation that service animals must have now, and has been discussed several times on the board no such documentation is required.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Demon said:


> There's nothing wrong with ADA


lmao confirmed troll


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lmao confirmed troll


You not being able to respond to my post doesn't make me the troll, it makes you the troll. 
Just what exactly is wrong with ADA and what do you propose to fix it?
If you really want to have a conversation about it, let's do it.


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

This really suks, I suppose I will have to get shots now for my little buddy. (Support Porcupine)


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Demon said:


> You not being able to respond to my post doesn't make me the troll, it makes you the troll.
> Just what exactly is wrong with ADA and what do you propose to fix it?
> If you really want to have a conversation about it, let's do it.


we already have, many times, but you just wanna defend people that call their dogs service dogs but have not trained their dogs whatsoever

there's nothing in the ADA that states dogs must be trained at all


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> we already have, many times, but you just wanna defend people that call their dogs service dogs but have not trained their dogs whatsoever
> 
> there's nothing in the ADA that states dogs must be trained at all


No, we haven't ever discussed what problems you think the ADA has and what you would do to fix it. Just like I knew you would you avoided answering a direct question.

The article doesn't talk about people calling them service animals, they clearly aren't and the owners make no claim that they are. These are people who are bringing comfort animals on flights.

It really isn't that hard to tell a service animal from a pet in most cases and if you can't you can always ask the two questions.


----------

